# Spurs VS. Kings OFFICIAL PLAYOFF RD1



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Round One Playoff Schedule
NBA 
Thursday, April 20, 2006 



Saturday, April 22: 
Sacramento at San Antonio, 4:30 p.m

Tuesday, April 25: 
Sacramento at San Antonio, 8:30 p.m

Friday, April 28: 
San Antonio at Sacramento, 9 p.m.

Sunday, April 30: 
San Antonio at Sacramento, 9 p.m.

Tuesday, May 2: 
Sacramento at San Antonio, TBA, if necessary

Friday, May 5: 
San Antonio at Sacramento, TBA, if necessarySunday, May 7: 
Sacramento at San Antonio, TBA, if necessary  

Season Meetings
Nov Mon 21 @ Sacramento W 96 - 93 9-2 pts T. Parker 23 reb T. Duncan 19

Dec. Sat 17 Sacramento W 90 - 89 19-4 pts T. Parker 25 reb. T. Duncan 14 

April Wed 5 Sacramento L 87 - 97 58-17 pts. T. Parker 16 reb. N. Mohammed 9

Season Series: Spurs 2-1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

THe ROC SOilD PLaN TO BEaT ThE Kings
defending the 3-the kings arent as great as they once were at shooting the 3 but when ever you have bibby,artest and Bonzi we need to get the 3pt line sealed. its going to be crucial that we get our 3pt shot going as well.

Force the Kings into bad shots- they have some young players and players that havent been there in the playoff so in crunch time we need to collapse on them and force them to make bad shots. they do have a better defense since the artest trade but its no where on the level as ours, so if we force a jump shooting team into bad shots the series is ours

2nd chance points-we cant let the kings get any second chance points, they excel and can shoot the 3 off a TO or a rebound and thats the type of stuff the changes the momentum of the game and it all adds up in the final minutes of the game.

Key matchup-parker vs bibby
x factor-duncan

Predictions
Gm1 Spurs 101 Kings 95
Gm2 Spurs 99 Kings 88
Gm3 Kings 92 Spurs 88
Gm4 Spurs 90 Kings 88
Gm5 Spurs 89 Kings 85
Spurs in 5
GO Spurs GO


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Good breakdown roc. I would put my key matchup as artest v ginobili though. I really think he has to have a superb series.


Gotta say I am really feelin the kings right now. You guys got a tough draw for a 1 seed. I am very impressed by the amount of wins the spurs put up, but I still don't understand how they did it. I think the spurs are too banged up, and probably have just enough of an edge of contentment that will tip things in favor of the kings.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Good breakdown roc. I would put my key matchup as artest v ginobili though. I really think he has to have a superb series.
> 
> 
> Gotta say I am really feelin the kings right now. You guys got a tough draw for a 1 seed. I am very impressed by the amount of wins the spurs put up, but I still don't understand how they did it. I think the spurs are too banged up, and probably have just enough of an edge of contentment that will tip things in favor of the kings.



Too bad that's what everyone said about us last year against Denver too. I'm not worried at all about the spurs. They'll take care of business. Spurs need 2 of the big 3 playing well to get the job done against sac, so even if ginobili has an off series, parker and duncan should take care of things.


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

Go Spurs


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

They better win :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs 1
Kings 0


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

WOW ROC,you SUCK off by 28 points in game 1


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Cloud786 said:


> Too bad that's what everyone said about us last year against Denver too. I'm not worried at all about the spurs. They'll take care of business. Spurs need 2 of the big 3 playing well to get the job done against sac, so even if ginobili has an off series, parker and duncan should take care of things.



......and about memphis the year before that,and about the suns the year before THat.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cloud786 said:


> Too bad that's what everyone said about us last year against Denver too. I'm not worried at all about the spurs. They'll take care of business. Spurs need 2 of the big 3 playing well to get the job done against sac, so even if ginobili has an off series, parker and duncan should take care of things.


i wouldnt be worried about ginobili too much in this series, but he needs to get it going if they want to beat detroit in the finals, or want to get to the finals. hes the most well rounded player on the spurs and that more valuable than what tony parker can do in the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The incident occurred with 9:07 remaining in the third quarter of the playoff opener in San Antonio. Game 2 is Tuesday night, also in San Antonio.
> 
> Artest and Ginobili had been involved in an incident early in the game when the Spurs forward elbowed Artest in the lip just 18 seconds into the playoff opener.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/14247236p-15064918c.html


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

if they dont win now with Artest gone for gm2, i will be UPset..


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Kings aren't the team they were few years back, and in playoffs (unlike the regular season) teams play up to their max. so I think Spurs would need some really bad luck to loose this one...
however I'l be surprised if Kings won't get swept in this series...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

who says bowen is a cheap player? artest is crazy as hell :curse: he could really hurt one of our players. wwjd artest :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I watched the first half. So wait, _Artest_ was suspended because of that lip thing? WTF??


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

We need to finish this series."
Wire Reports - Comtex AP 
Thursday, May 04, 2006 



SACRAMENTO, Calif. - Even if the San Antonio Spurs win again to advance through the first round of the NBA playoffs, their battle with Bonzi Wells will leave a mark.

And though he won't acknowledge it, Wells' superb play in the Sacramento Kings' first-round series could leave him with a little something as well: A few extra zeros in the soon-to-be free agent's next contract.

In just one of many intriguing subplots in this entertaining series, Wells has been the eighth-seeded Kings' best player against the defending champions. He scored 38 points in Game 5 on Tuesday, but San Antonio slowed him in the fourth quarter just long enough to earn a 109-98 victory and a 3-2 lead in the best-of-seven series.

Even with strong efforts from Wells, Ron Artest and second-year guard Kevin Martin, the Kings are on the verge of elimination heading into Game 6 at Arco Arena on Friday night. Despite being outplayed for long stretches, San Antonio has won with a resourcefulness grounded in nine consecutive trips to the playoffs.

"How tough is it? It was tough when we started," Wells said Wednesday. "They are an excellent team, and they play well together as a team. We thought we had a chance (in Game 5) when we tied it up late in the fourth and came back from that tremendous deficit and at least gave ourselves a chance. But we're coming back home, and hopefully we can get this game."

The Kings were expected to cause all kinds of trouble for the Spurs because of Sacramento's late-season surge into the postseason, but few expected Wells to lead the way. His first season in Sacramento has been solid but spotty, with the eighth-year shooting guard missing 27 games with a strained groin and later coming off the bench behind Martin.

But Wells has averaged 24.4 points and 12.2 rebounds in the series, dominating the Spurs' defenders from the perimeter, in the lane and on the boards. Wells' defense also has been outstanding, leaving some Sacramento fans imagining what the Kings might have done this season if Wells hadn't been slowed by injury.

"He's been great," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said of Wells on Wednesday. "We've tried just about everything on the guy, and he's been more of a problem for us than anyone else has all year. I think that's pretty safe to say. There are a lot of great players in the league, (and) you're usually successful in limiting somebody to some degree. Not him."

Wells will be a free agent after the season, leading to cynical suggestions that his contract status raised his game. His teammates disagree, noting the oft-criticized guard has been a model teammate and a regular contributor when his health permitted.

Wells left his previous NBA homes in Portland and Memphis under controversial circumstances, feeling the Blazers questioned his character and the Grizzlies didn't give him a chance. He scoffs at the idea he's only playing his best when his contract is on the line.

"I've been in this league too long. I have gotten my money in this league," Wells said. "This is not my first contract. This will be my third one, so I've already been through that stuff. You've got to understand that you can't get caught up in that. The only thing you can worry about is winning championships, because that's what you are going to be remembered by."

But unless the Kings reclaim the defensive intensity from their two victories in the series and their-near-win in Game 2, the Spurs finally will be able to begin preparations to meet the Dallas Mavericks in a tantalizing second-round series.

"We've got to get stops when it counts, because you can't score enough points to beat a team that's scoring every time down the floor," Wells said.

San Antonio won Game 5 with late-game execution, scoring on 11 of its final 12 possessions even while the Kings rallied to tie the game in the fourth quarter. The Spurs expect to get help from Tony Parker, who's probable for the game despite bruising his right thigh in a first-quarter collision with Mike Bibby's knee.

Parker got whirlpool treatments and a massage Wednesday at the Spurs' training complex, and he expects to be fine when they visit the Kings on Friday night looking for their first road win this series.

"We need to finish this series, definitely," Parker said. "If we're going to be a great team, we need to win games on the road. This is a perfect opportunity." 

http://www.broadbandnewsnet.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=3090&z=1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

in the last 3 seasons spurs are 6-0 when they can close out a series on the road


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> in the last 3 seasons spurs are 6-0 when they can close out a series on the road


lol....this one will be tough, hopefully they win in a blowout.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs take the series, game set match 4-2


----------

